#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Το copyright δεν μπορεί να καλύπτει τις λειτουργίες προγραμμάτων και γλωσσών προγραμματισμού

## Xάρης

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση που βρήκα στο newsletter του ΤΕΕ:

"Το copyright δεν μπορεί να καλύπτει τις λειτουργίες προγραμμάτων και γλωσσών προγραμματισμού, γνωμοδότησε ο Ιβ Μποτ, γενικός συνήγορος του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου, ενόψει της εκδίκασης μιας υπόθεσης η οποία θα μπορούσε να φέρει τα πάνω-κάτω στη βιομηχανία λογισμικού.

Η υπόθεση ξεκίνησε το 2009, όταν η αμερικανική εταιρεία λογισμικού SAS Institute κινήθηκε νομικά κατά της World Programming Ltd (WPL), κατηγορώντας τη βρετανική εταιρεία λογισμικού ότι παραβίασε την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία της. Χωρίς να έχει πρόσβαση στον πηγαίο κώδικα της SAS, η WPL είχε αναπτύξει προγράμματα που αναπαράγουν τις λειτουργίες προϊόντων της SAS και συνεργάζονται με αυτά.

Η υπόθεση εκδικάστηκε αρχικά στο Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο Αγγλίας και Ουαλίας, το οποίο* αποφάνθηκε ότι οι λειτουργίες που εκτελεί ένα πρόγραμμα, για παράδειγμα η κίνηση του κέρσορα πάνω στην οθόνη, δεν μπορούν να κατοχυρώνονται ως πνευματική ιδιοκτησία*. 

Το δικαστήριο ζήτησε τη συνδρομή του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου, το οποίο αναμένεται να εκδώσει την τελική του απόφαση του χρόνου. Όμως η γνωμοδότηση του γενικού συνηγόρου προϊδεάζει γι' αυτή καθώς, μπορεί να μην είναι δεσμευτική, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά σαφής ως προς την ουσία του ζητήματος: «Αν δεχόμασταν ότι η λειτουργικότητα ενός προγράμματος υπολογιστή μπορεί να προστατευτεί ως τέτοια, αυτό ουσιαστικά θα καθιστούσε δυνατή τη δημιουργία μονοπωλίων στις ιδέες, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν επιπτώσεις στην τεχνολογική πρόοδο και τη βιομηχανική ανάπτυξη» εκτίμησε ο Ιβ Μποτ, ο οποίος θεωρεί ότι εφόσον υπακούουν κάποιους κανόνες, οι εταιρείες μπορούν να αναπαράγουν τον πηγαίο κώδικα ανταγωνιστών τους προκειμένου να εξασφαλίζουν τη διαλειτουργικότητα των προϊόντων τους με ανταγωνιστικά προϊόντα."

*Πηγή:* Newsletter TEE 01.12.2011

----------

